# Boiga d. dendrophilla in UK/Europe.



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all, : victory:

I am looking for a mature LTC/CB female Mangrove to pair up to my male, but am finding it very hard to find any animals that are not fresh imports, in a good condition or the correct subspecies.
I am very keen to breed this species, as they are fantastic snakes and dont get the appreciation they deserve, or the reputation for that matter and the lack of CB individuals available only adds to this.

I have put a few ads on various classifieds but without much success and so I am now looking towards Hot keepers and those in Europe for possible sources and help.

I'm asking in here as I get the impression that, as b. d. dendros where on the DWAL at one point, hopefully, some venomous keepers might have one, or have their fingers on the pulse of other peoples collections and those who may have some available or be selling some at one of the up coming shows.

I am unable to attend any shows in Europe at the moment or in the near future due to events in my personal life, but I will tackle that problem once I have sourced the right animal. I am willing to travel reasonable distances in UK however and will pay good money .
Any help or advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance and best regards, 
Tom


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

What subspecies do you have? Also, bear in mind that as long as you treat a fresh import for parasites, they are no more tricky from a husbandry perspective than a CB specimen.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> What subspecies do you have? Also, bear in mind that as long as you treat a fresh import for parasites, they are no more tricky from a husbandry perspective than a CB specimen.


I have 2 Boiga d. dendrophila. 1 adult male and 1 young un-sexed 'guy'.
I agree with you that they are very hardy snakes, but, as I am hoping to breed them, I would prefer an animal that has been acclimatised to captive care over a longer period of time rather than fresh off the boat, so to speak 

Tom


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hamm is a good bet, I know you said you can't travel to Europe but there are plenty of trusty people?shops that will collect for you.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Any chance of a photo of the said male and the younger one you have please. Also what location are you based roughly?


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers STR. Thats what i will hopefully be relying on, just want to source the animal first before making those arrangements :2thumb:



KWIBEZEE said:


> Any chance of a photo of the said male and the younger one you have please. Also what location are you based roughly?


I live in SW London.
I have a recent pic of the said adult male (in the blue) but not one of the lil guy at the mo as hes a fresh import and so is being left well alone for now.










Tom


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

stark said:


> Cheers STR. Thats what i will hopefully be relying on, just want to source the animal first before making those arrangements :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on the terraristika website, most of the sellers at Hamm will advertise on there but theres nothing like going yourself because there is more than plenty that arent advertised. I wanted boiga last year at Hamm but didn't see anything on the website so didnt have much hope of getting them there so had my budgets lined up for something else. When I was there I actually found some interesting Boiga that I would have loved to brought home.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

STReptiles said:


> Go on the terraristika website, most of the sellers at Hamm will advertise on there but theres nothing like going yourself because there is more than plenty that arent advertised. I wanted boiga last year at Hamm but didn't see anything on the website so didnt have much hope of getting them there so had my budgets lined up for something else. When I was there I actually found some interesting Boiga that I would have loved to brought home.


Thanks again STR, really appreciate the help.
I have been on terraristika a little bit, looking for Mangroves, but I have only seen the odd baby available.
I wish I could go to an European show this year, as I'm sure you are right and there will be plenty available... However events in my life are stopping me from being able to get the time away - Frustrating!
I would prefer to find the animal first, but it could come down to me asking someone to just choose a female for me, while they are out there and just hope they have the same taste (and maybe bartering skills) as me 
Anyone else able to help me out or am I just going to have to hope for the best?

Tom


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

stark said:


> Thanks again STR, really appreciate the help.
> I have been on terraristika a little bit, looking for Mangroves, but I have only seen the odd baby available.
> I wish I could go to an European show this year, as I'm sure you are right and there will be plenty available... However events in my life are stopping me from being able to get the time away - Frustrating!
> I would prefer to find the animal first, but it could come down to me asking someone to just choose a female for me, while they are out there and just hope they have the same taste (and maybe bartering skills) as me
> ...


Živali na voljo - Reptiles Nest - dedicated to venomous snakes

He also has some, but again it will mean going or getting someone to bring it back for you from Hamm.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

nsn89 said:


> Živali na voljo - Reptiles Nest - dedicated to venomous snakes
> 
> He also has some, but again it will mean going or getting someone to bring it back for you from Hamm.


Thanks so much dude!
I actually sent him a message earlier today :gasp:
Been doing some serious web surfing the last couple of weeks and emailing all over.
I'm a fairly trusting guy so if it does come down to it I will approach someone to collect her for me (if I find one..) and will happily reimburse them for their efforts. 
Please keep the suggestions coming!

Tom


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

stark said:


> Thanks so much dude!
> I actually sent him a message earlier today :gasp:
> Been doing some serious web surfing the last couple of weeks and emailing all over.
> I'm a fairly trusting guy so if it does come down to it I will approach someone to collect her for me (if I find one..) and will happily reimburse them for their efforts.
> ...


Pretty sure he has 3 babies for sale, if I remember correctly. 

Maybe if you contact a shop thats going across to Hamm? They might be kind enough to bring it back for you. Good luck!


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

nsn89 said:


> Pretty sure he has 3 babies for sale, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Maybe if you contact a shop thats going across to Hamm? They might be kind enough to bring it back for you. Good luck!


Yep, you are right... not quite what I'm looking for, so I sent him a message to see if he can help me out. Worth a try : victory:
Good idea about the shops. Will definitely keep that in mind.
Thanks for the help.. Keep them coming people!

Tom


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

*forever looking*

Just thought I would bump this up and see if there is anyone else, who may have missed this, with more info on obtaining different Asian and rear-fanged species in general?

On the Mangrove front, I hopefully have sourced a female that will be heading my way in the near (but never soon enough!) future, so now looking for all sorts of rarer Boigas species and arboreals.

Any help or advice anyone can offer will be greatly appreciated : victory:

Thanks all,
Tom

ps. feel free to pm me if that's preferred.


----------

